# +++((( الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (19 أغسطس 2008)

*الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين​*
كل إنسان مننا معرض للخطـــــأ ؛ للفشل ؛ لليأس ؛ للضياع
ده طبيعى جداً بس المهم اننا نتعلم من اخطائنا ونحاول نتغلب عليها علشان نكون احسن من الاول
الانسان بطبيعته البشرية معرض للخطية وعدو الخير دايماً بيساعدنا على الوقوع فى الخطأ لكن لو ايد ربنا ماسكانا صدقونى الوضع هيكون مختلف جداً ​
كتير من الشباب بيدخلوا على النت وممكن كمان يكون ليهم اصدقاء مقربين جداً من خلال المواقع والمنتديات المسيحية
ده مش غلط ؛ لأن الانسان بطبيعتو مخلوق اجتماعى ميقدرش يعيش لوحدو حتى لو كان ده على النت لأن أى مجال من مجالات الحياة بشكل عام بتتطلب وجود روح التعاون 

مش هطول عليكم كتير انا انهاردة هتكلم معاكم فى موضوع فكرت اكتب فيه من فترة كبيرة اوى اوى بس حبيت اجمع مصادر كتير للموضوع
هكلمكم بنعمة المسيح عن موضوع مش اول مرة تسمعوا عنو لكن هو مهم جداً ويهم كل بنت وخصوصاً كل بنت مسيحية 
ممكن بعض البنات - ومش بقول كلهم - تتعرف على واحد من اى منتدى على النت وتبدأ تتكون مابينهم صداقة وتتطور علاقتهم بعد كدة ممكن الى حب وممكن كمان مفيش مانع انو يوهمهما بأنو هيرتبط بيها على الرغم من انها
بتتكلم مع واحد متعرفش عنو اى حاجة خالص غير من كلامو معاها على النت يعنى لا عمرو شافها ولا عمرها شافتو بيتكلموا وبس​انا كتبت الموضوع ده علشان عارفة ان فى بنات كتير بتمر بالحالة دى بس مبتلجأش لحد علشان تعرف منو هى ايه موقفها من تصرفاتها دى ؟ هى كدة صح ولا غلط ؟ المفروض تثق فى اللى بيكلمها ده ولا تعمل ايه ؟​
أولاً : مش المفروض خالص انك تكونى من النوع اللى بيثق فى كلام اى واحد او واحدة من على النت بسهولة لأنك متعرفيهوش فطبيعى ان الثقة متتكونش بسهولة الا من خلال مواقف كتيرة بتمرى بيها مع الشخص اللى بيكلمك ده وعلى اساسها بتبتدى تكونى عنو افكار وتعرفى هل الولد ده كداب وقال كدة لكذا واحدة قبلك (( وصدقونى دى الحقيقة ده ممكن يكون يعرف ييجى ميت واحدة غيرك ويقوللك انو مبيكلمش غيرك ومفيش واحدة فى حياتو غيرك وانتى .. وانتى .. ويخليكى تقولى بس .. ده الولد ده كويس ومفيش زيو .. وترجعى تعيطى فى الآخر )) وممكن برضو يعنى يكون كويس وده احتمال بنسبة ضئيلة اوى 1 % مثلاً بس ده شئ نادر جداً ​​
​
لازم يكون ليكى مرشد روحى امال ربنا هيتدخل ازاى فى الموضوع ؟ يعنى تكلمى اب اعترافك .. باباكى .. مامتك .. أخوكى .. اختك بس يفضل اب اعترافك علشان تعرفى انتى بتتصرفى صح ولا غلط *وغالباً تعارف النت ده بيبقى كلام وبس وصدقونى ده كلام واقعى جداً وحقيقى وبجد مهما العلاقة دى اخدت وقت برضو صدقونى هيطلع الموضوع مجرد كلام وبس *​​
​
​​متخلوش العلاقة تتطور بسرعة زيادة عن اللزوم ومتخليهوش يعرف عنك كل حاجة لأن الطيبة زيادة عن اللازم دى مش مفيدة 
امشوا في العلاقة واحدة واحدة. خالص وصدقونى علاقات الحب اللي بتبدأ على الرابع دى غالباً بتفشل 
ما تشاركوش مع بعض عيوبكم وضعفاتكم ومشاكلكم الشخصية في أول العلاقة ليه؟ لأن الطرف الآخر بيستخدمها ضدك مع أول سوء تفاهم وصدقوني هيحصل سوء تفاهم أكيد بينكم وساعتها هتفهموا معنى كلامى ده​

لازم يكون الاحترام هو الاساس اللى علاقتكم مبنية عليه متخليهوش يتعدى حدودو معاكى خالص مهما حصل وبينيلو انو لو قال حاجة غلط انتى هتتضايقى متخليش كل حاجة عادى كدة انتى ​​*بنت المسيح* ولازم تكونى مستحقة انك تكونى بنت للمسيح مش واخدة لقب مسيحية كدة وبس متخليهوش يقوللك اى كلام مش فى وقتو ويتحجج لك انو بكدة هيتقرب اكتر ليكى فى طرق كتير اوى الانسان بيكشف للى قدامو عن اللى جواه من غير الكلام ده خالص وبعدين انتو مش مخطوبين يبقى مفيش اى داعى لكلامو بالطريقة دى معاكى وانتى سهل جداً تكتشفى اللى قدامك ده بيتسلى ولا بيتكلم بجد يعنى لو لقيتيه اتكلم الكلام ده وفتح مجال ليه لو لقى منك تجاوب يبقى خلاص انتهى الموضوع وبكدة تعرفى انو قال كدة مش ليكى بس لأ ده يمكن ييجى ل 100 واحدة قبل منك

كمان نقطة مهمة جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداً
رجـــــــــــــــاء محبــــــــــة علشان خاطر المسيح *بلااااااااااااااااااااش الصــــــــــــــــــــــــورة بتاعتك توصـــــــــــــل خــــــــــــــــالص عندوحتى لو قاللك ان علاقتو بيكى هتنتهى* لو مورتيلوش صورتك مش لازم يشوفك دى اهم حاجة بجد يا بنات اوعى تغلطى الغلطة الشنيعة دى وتديلو صورتك او حتى توريلو صورتك صدقينى الإنسان التافه اللى بيهموا الشكل وبيبعد عن الجوهر ده بيبقى عندو فراغ بيحاول يملاه وبس ومش هيفرق معاه انتى حلوة ولا وحشة يعنى ده ممكن يكون عاوزك توريلو صورتك بس علشان يتمنظر بيها قدام اصحابو ويوريهم انك حلوة ويعمل نفسو الواحد اللى مفيش غيرو فى الدنيا وهو اصلاً بيلعب بيكى مش اكتر ولا اقل كمان خلى بالك انك لو وريتهالو على الايميل بس ممكن برضو ياخدها منك مش شرط يعنى تبعتيهالو علشان تبقى معاه لأ ده ممكن ياخدها منك وانتى مش عارفة

بجد بزعل جداً لما بشوف بنات كتير حاطة صور ليها وممكن تكون لابسة فيه لبس لايليق خالص وحاطاها ممكن على موقع زى الفيس بوك كدة لأى حد يشوفها 
انتى متعرفيش انك بكدة بتسمحى لاى حد انو يعمل للصور دى كوبي عندو وبعد كدة فى برامج كتير ممكن تركب الصور دى على حجات مش كويسة خالص ؟ وممكن يهددك بيها بعد كدة ؟
ليه كدة ؟ ليه تسمحى لحد ميعرفكيش انو ياخد صورتك ويعمل فيها كدة ؟ انتى بنت المسيح يعنى لازم تكونى مختلفة عن اى بنت تانية 

​
​​كمان نقطة مهمة اوى لازم تخلوا بالكم منها إن في كتير من الأوقات الطرف التاني بيحاول يمتحن العلاقة وده بيكون من خلال طرق كتير.
​
​​مثلاً تلاقي احد الاطراف تراجع شوية عن العلاقة، أو افتعل خناقة علشان يزعل الطرف التانى منو او يضايقوا بكلام معين علشان يختبرو بيه ويعرف هو هيتصرف ازاى فى موقف زى ده وبيفكر ازاى وهل هو عصبي ولا لأ . ممكن يمر أسبوعين من غير ما الطرف الآخر يتصل. ممكن حتى يحاول يثير غيرتك بأنه/ إنها يغازل شخص تاني او يكلمك عن واحدة | واحد تانى 
في كل مرة بيحصل حاجة زى كدا خليك/ خليكي تقيل \ تقيلة.. ليه؟ لأن الطرف الآخر في الحالة دي عايز يعرف هل أنا حر إني أسيب العلاقة وقت ما أعوز ولا لأ. هل هى \ هو بعد الموقف ده هيعاملنى زى الاول ولا لأ​
*حاولى تجربيه بكذا طريقة متخليش نفسك من النوع اللى ممكن يوافق على اى حد كدة والسلام​*​​أوعوا في الحالة دي تتمسكوا بالطرف التاني أو تطلبوا منه يرجع. يا ما ناس عاشوا طول عمرهم من غير ما يرتبطوا بسبب إنهم معرفوش يتقلوا وقت الامتحان ده ​
. 
​​معظم العلاقات اللي بتستمر أكتر من سنة وبتبقى ماشية ناحية الارتباط، بتواجه الامتحان الأعظم : واحد من الطرفين بيقرر ينهي العلاقة. الشخص المرفوض محتاج في الوقت دا يعرف إن طريقة معالجته للموقف هي اللي هتحدد مستقبل العلاقة وفي أوقات كتيره بيتصالحوا أو بيتجوزوا. لو ماحصلش مهما اتذللت أو اترجيت الآخر إنه يرجع لك مش هيحصل فمتهينش نفسك لأى سبب من الأسباب حتى لو كنتى بتحبيه جداً ومفيش غيرو فى حياتك برضو بينيلو انو ولا فارق بالنسبالك انو الموضوع ينتهى 
ثقى تماماً ان ربنا مدبر طريق حياتك وهيختارلك الإنسان المناسب ليكى وانك مش قليلة واى حد يتمناكى فمتهينيش نفسك مهما حصل
أوعى تحسس الآخر إن قيمته جاية من شكله الخارجي. متطلبش من الآخر إنه يكون كامل وإلا هو هيطالبك بنفس الشيء والشكل الخارجي بيتغير بسرعة​
كمان اوعى يوهمك انو مثلاً لو هو مش متدين دلوقتى او هو بعيد عن الكنيسة او مثلاً فى اى حاجة سلبية فى حياتو مش عجباكى ( زى مثلاً انو بيشرب سجاير ؛ الخيانة، الغضب، عدم الالتزام الروحي ؛ شرب الكحوليات ؛ تعاطى المخدرات .... اى حاجة تانية) اوعى تتوهمى منو انو كل ده هيتغير علشانك بعد الجواز او انو هيتغير بيكى او علشانك كل ده كلام وبس صدقينى محدش بيتغير بعد الجواز، الإنسان الكويس كويس طول عمرو والوحش مفيش غير امل ضئيل اوى انو يتغير وكمان انتى لو ارتبطتى بإنسان كويس هيساعدك انك تكونى احسن ولو ارتبطى بواحد اخلاقو مش اوى هينزلك لمستواه و صدقوني الوحدة طول العمر وانك تعيشى من غير ارتباط خالص ده أحسن مليون مرة من انك ترتبطى بشخص مش مناسب ليكى
​*وبجد يا جماعة موضوع ارتباط النت ده بيبقى مجرد كلام وبس مهما طالت مدتو المشكلة كلها ان البنات​*​​مخلوقات رقيقة وبتتأثر وبتتجرح بأى موقف يمر بيها فى حياتها ياريت متسمحيش لأى واحد مهما كان انو يأثر عليكى ده بيبقى فراغ فى حياتك انتى واللى بيكلمك وبتحاولوا تملوه بأى حاجة تانية فمبيقاش قدامكم غير انكم تتكلموا وبس حاولى تشغلى وقتك 
وقتك ده اللى هو وزنة ربنا هيحاسبك عليها ويقوللك انتى ضيعتى وقتك ازاى وقضيتيه معايا ولا مع حد تانى
حاولى تشغلى نفسك بالخدمة ؛ بدراسة الكتاب المقدس اللى عن طريقو هتعرفى تاخدى قراراتك للمواقف اللى بتقابليها فى حياتك ؛ اعرفى مين هو المسيح اللى ضحى بحياتو علشانى وعلشانك وعلشان كل الخطاة واتنازل من عرشو علشان يكون على عود الصليب متألم من اجلنا 
ربنـــــا يحافظ على كل بناتو وولادو دايماً ومعلش انا طولت عليكم اعمل ايه بس مش قادرة انسى انى رغاية 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم دايماً​


----------



## ناطق الحق (19 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم احفظنا واحفظ اخواتنا امين يارب العالمين

شكر اااااا  كتير عل الموضوع المهم جدا ده​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++((( الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها )))+++*



ناطق الحق قال:


> اللهم احفظنا واحفظ اخواتنا امين يارب العالمين​
> 
> شكر اااااا كتير عل الموضوع المهم جدا ده​


*شكـــــــراً ليك اخى على مرورك*
*ربنا يحافظ علينا جميعاً*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (19 أغسطس 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااى ماريان انا ميريام من صداقة القديسين فاكرانى ؟؟ انا فاكراكى
موضوع جميل ورائع يا مرمر بجد و ميرسى كتييييي على النصائح الغاليه جدااااااااا دى لكل البنات
و ياريت كل البنات تسمع ، بجد موضوع تحفه ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++((( الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها )))+++*



ميريام عادل قال:


> هاااااااااااااااااى ماريان انا ميريام من صداقة القديسين فاكرانى ؟؟ انا فاكراكى
> موضوع جميل ورائع يا مرمر بجد و ميرسى كتييييي على النصائح الغاليه جدااااااااا دى لكل البنات
> و ياريت كل البنات تسمع ، بجد موضوع تحفه ربنا يبارك حياتك


* فاكراكى طبعاً ياقمر*
*وانا مبسوطة خالص أنك معانا هنا فى منتديات الكنيسة*
*ربنا يكون معاكى يارب دايماً*
*ميرسي خالص ياحبيبتى على مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## yousteka (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*


الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين​


كل إنسان مننا معرض للخطـــــأ ؛ للفشل ؛ لليأس ؛ للضياع
ده طبيعى جداً بس المهم اننا نتعلم من اخطائنا ونحاول نتغلب عليها علشان نكون احسن من الاول
الانسان بطبيعته البشرية معرض للخطية وعدو الخير دايماً بيساعدنا على الوقوع فى الخطأ لكن لو ايد ربنا ماسكانا صدقونى الوضع هيكون مختلف جداً 

كتير من الشباب بيدخلوا على النت وممكن كمان يكون ليهم اصدقاء مقربين جداً من خلال المواقع والمنتديات المسيحية
ده مش غلط ؛ لأن الانسان بطبيعتو مخلوق اجتماعى ميقدرش يعيش لوحدو حتى لو كان ده على النت لأن أى مجال من مجالات الحياة بشكل عام بتتطلب وجود روح التعاون 

مش هطول عليكم كتير انا انهاردة هتكلم معاكم فى موضوع فكرت اكتب فيه من فترة كبيرة اوى اوى بس حبيت اجمع مصادر كتير للموضوع
هكلمكم بنعمة المسيح عن موضوع مش اول مرة تسمعوا عنو لكن هو مهم جداً ويهم كل بنت وخصوصاً كل بنت مسيحية 
ممكن بعض البنات - ومش بقول كلهم - تتعرف على واحد من اى منتدى على النت وتبدأ تتكون مابينهم صداقة وتتطور علاقتهم بعد كدة ممكن الى حب وممكن كمان مفيش مانع انو يوهمهما بأنو هيرتبط بيها على الرغم من انها
بتتكلم مع واحد متعرفش عنو اى حاجة خالص غير من كلامو معاها على النت يعنى لا عمرو شافها ولا عمرها شافتو بيتكلموا وبس

انا كتبت الموضوع ده علشان عارفة ان فى بنات كتير بتمر بالحالة دى بس مبتلجأش لحد علشان تعرف منو هى ايه موقفها من تصرفاتها دى ؟ هى كدة صح ولا غلط ؟ المفروض تثق فى اللى بيكلمها ده ولا تعمل ايه ؟

أولاً : مش المفروض خالص انك تكونى من النوع اللى بيثق فى كلام اى واحد او واحدة من على النت بسهولة لأنك متعرفيهوش فطبيعى ان الثقة متتكونش بسهولة الا من خلال مواقف كتيرة بتمرى بيها مع الشخص اللى بيكلمك ده وعلى اساسها بتبتدى تكونى عنو افكار وتعرفى هل الولد ده كداب وقال كدة لكذا واحدة قبلك (( وصدقونى دى الحقيقة ده ممكن يكون يعرف ييجى ميت واحدة غيرك ويقوللك انو مبيكلمش غيرك ومفيش واحدة فى حياتو غيرك وانتى .. وانتى .. ويخليكى تقولى بس .. ده الولد ده كويس ومفيش زيو .. وترجعى تعيطى فى الآخر )) وممكن برضو يعنى يكون كويس وده احتمال بنسبة ضئيلة اوى 1 % مثلاً بس ده شئ نادر جداً 




لازم يكون ليكى مرشد روحى امال ربنا هيتدخل ازاى فى الموضوع ؟ يعنى تكلمى اب اعترافك .. باباكى .. مامتك .. أخوكى .. اختك بس يفضل اب اعترافك علشان تعرفى انتى بتتصرفى صح ولا غلط *وغالباً تعارف النت ده بيبقى كلام وبس وصدقونى ده كلام واقعى جداً وحقيقى وبجد مهما العلاقة دى اخدت وقت برضو صدقونى هيطلع الموضوع مجرد كلام وبس *




متخلوش العلاقة تتطور بسرعة زيادة عن اللزوم ومتخليهوش يعرف عنك كل حاجة لأن الطيبة زيادة عن اللازم دى مش مفيدة 
امشوا في العلاقة واحدة واحدة. خالص وصدقونى علاقات الحب اللي بتبدأ على الرابع دى غالباً بتفشل 
ما تشاركوش مع بعض عيوبكم وضعفاتكم ومشاكلكم الشخصية في أول العلاقة ليه؟ لأن الطرف الآخر بيستخدمها ضدك مع أول سوء تفاهم وصدقوني هيحصل سوء تفاهمأكيد بينكم وساعتها هتفهموا معنى كلامى ده



لازم يكون الاحترام هو الاساس اللى علاقتكم مبنية عليه متخليهوش يتعدى حدودو معاكى خالص مهما حصل وبينيلو انو لو قال حاجة غلط انتى هتتضايقى متخليش كل حاجة عادى كدة انتى 
*بنت المسيح* ولازم تكونى مستحقة انك تكونى بنت للمسيح مش واخدة لقب مسيحية كدة وبس متخليهوش يقوللك اى كلام مش فى وقتو ويتحجج لك انو بكدة هيتقرب اكتر ليكى فى طرق كتير اوى الانسان بيكشف للى قدامو عن اللى جواه من غير الكلام ده خالص وبعدين انتو مش مخطوبين يبقى مفيش اى داعى لكلامو بالطريقة دى معاكى وانتى سهل جداً تكتشفى اللى قدامك ده بيتسلى ولا بيتكلم بجد يعنى لو لقيتيه اتكلم الكلام ده وفتح مجال ليه لو لقى منك تجاوب يبقى خلاص انتهى الموضوع وبكدة تعرفى انو قال كدة مش ليكى بس لأ ده يمكن ييجى ل 100 واحدة قبل منك

كمان نقطة مهمة جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــداً
رجـــــــــــــــاء محبــــــــــة علشان خاطر المسيح *بلااااااااااااااااااااش الصــــــــــــــــــــــــورة بتاعتك توصـــــــــــــل خــــــــــــــــالص عندوحتى لو قاللك ان علاقتو بيكى هتنتهى* لو مورتيلوش صورتك مش لازم يشوفك دى اهم حاجة بجد يا بنات اوعى تغلطى الغلطة الشنيعة دى وتديلو صورتك او حتى توريلو صورتك صدقينى الإنسان التافه اللى بيهموا الشكل وبيبعد عن الجوهر ده بيبقى عندو فراغ بيحاول يملاه وبس ومش هيفرق معاه انتى حلوة ولا وحشة يعنى ده ممكن يكون عاوزك توريلو صورتك بس علشان يتمنظر بيها قدام اصحابو ويوريهم انك حلوة ويعمل نفسو الواحد اللى مفيش غيرو فى الدنيا وهو اصلاً بيلعب بيكى مش اكتر ولا اقل كمان خلى بالك انك لو وريتهالو على الايميل بس ممكن برضو ياخدها منك مش شرط يعنى تبعتيهالو علشان تبقى معاه لأ ده ممكن ياخدها منك وانتى مش عارفة

بجد بزعل جداً لما بشوف بنات كتير حاطة صور ليها وممكن تكون لابسة فيه لبس لايليق خالص وحاطاها ممكن على موقع زى الفيس بوك كدة لأى حد يشوفها 
انتى متعرفيش انك بكدة بتسمحى لاى حد انو يعمل للصور دى كوبي عندو وبعد كدة فى برامج كتير ممكن تركب الصور دى على حجات مش كويسة خالص ؟ وممكن يهددك بيها بعد كدة ؟
ليه كدة ؟ ليه تسمحى لحد ميعرفكيش انو ياخد صورتك ويعمل فيها كدة ؟ انتى بنت المسيح يعنى لازم تكونى مختلفة عن اى بنت تانية 




كمان نقطة مهمة اوى لازم تخلوا بالكم منها إن في كتير من الأوقات الطرف التاني بيحاول يمتحن العلاقة وده بيكون من خلال طرق كتير.



مثلاً تلاقي احد الاطراف تراجع شوية عن العلاقة، أو افتعل خناقة علشان يزعل الطرف التانى منو او يضايقوا بكلام معين علشان يختبرو بيه ويعرف هو هيتصرف ازاى فى موقف زى ده وبيفكر ازاى وهل هو عصبي ولا لأ . ممكن يمر أسبوعين من غير ما الطرف الآخر يتصل. ممكن حتى يحاول يثير غيرتك بأنه/ إنها يغازل شخص تاني او يكلمك عن واحدة | واحد تانى 
في كل مرة بيحصل حاجة زى كدا خليك/ خليكي تقيل \ تقيلة.. ليه؟ لأن الطرف الآخر في الحالة دي عايز يعرف هل أنا حر إني أسيب العلاقة وقت ما أعوز ولا لأ. هل هى \ هو بعد الموقف ده هيعاملنى زى الاول ولا لأ


*حاولى تجربيه بكذا طريقة متخليش نفسك من النوع اللى ممكن يوافق على اى حد كدة والسلام*


أوعوا في الحالة دي تتمسكوا بالطرف التاني أو تطلبوا منه يرجع. يا ما ناس عاشوا طول عمرهم من غير ما يرتبطوا بسبب إنهم معرفوش يتقلوا وقت الامتحان ده 



معظم العلاقات اللي بتستمر أكتر من سنة وبتبقى ماشية ناحية الارتباط، بتواجه الامتحان الأعظم : واحد من الطرفين بيقرر ينهي العلاقة. الشخص المرفوض محتاج في الوقت دا يعرف إن طريقة معالجته للموقف هي اللي هتحدد مستقبل العلاقة وفي أوقات كتيره بيتصالحوا أو بيتجوزوا. لو ماحصلش مهما اتذللت أو اترجيت الآخر إنه يرجع لك مش هيحصل فمتهينش نفسك لأى سبب من الأسباب حتى لو كنتى بتحبيه جداً ومفيش غيرو فى حياتك برضو بينيلو انو ولا فارق بالنسبالك انو الموضوع ينتهى 
ثقى تماماً ان ربنا مدبر طريق حياتك وهيختارلك الإنسان المناسب ليكى وانك مش قليلة واى حد يتمناكى فمتهينيش نفسك مهما حصل
أوعى تحسس الآخر إن قيمته جاية من شكله الخارجي. متطلبش من الآخر إنه يكون كامل وإلا هو هيطالبك بنفس الشيء والشكل الخارجي بيتغير بسرعة


كمان اوعى يوهمك انو مثلاً لو هو مش متدين دلوقتى او هو بعيد عن الكنيسة او مثلاً فى اى حاجة سلبية فى حياتو مش عجباكى ( زى مثلاً انو بيشرب سجاير ؛ الخيانة، الغضب، عدم الالتزام الروحي ؛ شرب الكحوليات ؛ تعاطى المخدرات .... اى حاجة تانية) اوعى تتوهمى منو انو كل ده هيتغير علشانك بعد الجواز او انو هيتغير بيكى او علشانك كل ده كلام وبس صدقينى محدش بيتغير بعد الجواز، الإنسان الكويس كويس طول عمرو والوحش مفيش غير امل ضئيل اوى انو يتغير وكمان انتى لو ارتبطتى بإنسان كويس هيساعدك انك تكونى احسن ولو ارتبطى بواحد اخلاقو مش اوى هينزلك لمستواه و صدقوني الوحدة طول العمر وانك تعيشى من غير ارتباط خالص ده أحسن مليون مرة من انك ترتبطى بشخص مش مناسب ليكى


*وبجد يا جماعة موضوع ارتباط النت ده بيبقى مجرد كلام وبس مهما طالت مدتو المشكلة كلها ان البنات*
مخلوقات رقيقة وبتتأثر وبتتجرح بأى موقف يمر بيها فى حياتها ياريت متسمحيش لأى واحد مهما كان انو يأثر عليكى ده بيبقى فراغ فى حياتك انتى واللى بيكلمك وبتحاولوا تملوه بأى حاجة تانية فمبيقاش قدامكم غير انكم تتكلموا وبس حاولى تشغلى وقتك 
وقتك ده اللى هو وزنة ربنا هيحاسبك عليها ويقوللك انتى ضيعتى وقتك ازاى وقضيتيه معايا ولا مع حد تانى
حاولى تشغلى نفسك بالخدمة ؛ بدراسة الكتاب المقدس اللى عن طريقو هتعرفى تاخدى قراراتك للمواقف اللى بتقابليها فى حياتك ؛ اعرفى مين هو المسيح اللى ضحى بحياتو علشانى وعلشانك وعلشان كل الخطاة واتنازل من عرشو علشان يكون على عود الصليب متألم من اجلنا 
ربنـــــا يحافظ على كل بناتو وولادو دايماً ومعلش انا طولت عليكم اعمل ايه بس مش قادرة انسى انى رغاية


منقوووول​


----------



## marcelino (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*



yousteka قال:


> مخلوقات رقيقة وبتتأثر وبتتجرح بأى موقف يمر بيها فى حياتها ياريت متسمحيش لأى واحد مهما كان انو يأثر عليكى ده بيبقى فراغ فى حياتك انتى واللى بيكلمك وبتحاولوا تملوه بأى حاجة تانية فمبيقاش قدامكم غير انكم تتكلموا وبس حاولى تشغلى وقتك
> 
> 
> 
> منقوووول


 
*كلامك صح كله 100% وموضوع مفيد فعلا للبنات والشباب بردو *

*بس احب اقولك وللاسف عن تجربه ان العكس بيحصل*

*مش شرط الشاب هو اللى يبتدى يعنى *

*او مش شرط يكون الشاب هو الطرف الوحش*

*العكس بيحصل وكتير اوى*

*عامه : لازم الكل يخلى باله ويبقى منتبه وحذر ومش اى كلمه تتصدق من اى حد*​


----------



## zama (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*

أختى yousteka ..

*أولاً : الموضوع جميل جداً جداً جداً  وأسلوبه بسيط وسهل الفهم ..

لكن لى عدة ملاحظات ع الموضوع وما يتكلم عنه ..  

1-  تصورين بموضوعك الولد هو الكائن المفترس وأن البنت هى المخلوق الضعيف الرقيق الملائكى ..

طبعاً هذا أنطباعى عن الموضوع وهذا أمر متوقع لأنك بنت ..

الموضوع به ظلم للولد ولصفاته وأيضاً الظلم ناتج من تعميم الصفات السيئة لدى بعض الشباب على أنها سلوك عام ..

أنا أرى بالموضوع التفرقة العنصرية لجانب أنه يهدف لنصيحة الشابات ..

2- عدم أتباع الدقة فى الحديث عن تعارف النت ..

النت ماهو إلا وسيلة للتعارف أذا أستمرت العلاقة بين الولد والبنت من وراء الشاشة فهذا هو الخطر بذاته وهذا الذى يجب أن نتوخى الحذر فيه .. 

فكيف نثق بأشخاص لم نراهم من قــبل وخاصة أذا تحول الموضوع لحب ؟؟

أما لو تحول النت من وسيلة للتعارف غير المرئية لمقابلات تجمع الشخصين فلا ضرر أبداً من أكمال العلاقة بكل ما يخطط له الطرفان من تطور لعلاقتهما لتصل لدرجة الحب ومن بعدها أكمالها بالزواج .. فما الخطر فى ذلك ؟؟

3- أرى بالموضوع شئ بمنتهى الخطورة وهى ثقافة عدم قبول الأخر التى بمفهومها المسيحى هى قبول التوبة والتسامح ..

كيف لا نقبل توبة الأخرين عن بعض أخطائهم ؟؟

أنا أحترم جداً من يفعل خطأ فى النور ولكن بشرط التوبه عنه هذا أفضل بكثير من التظاهر بالروحانية وهو ملئ بالخراب من داخله ..

كيف لاتقبل الفتاة توبة شاب فى خطية معينة ؟؟

طبعاً الفتاة لا أحد يجبرها على فعل أى شئ بعدم أقتناع منها ولكنى أتكلم متعجباً للأمور فقط .. 

هل من المنطق والحق والعدل رفض الفتاه لشاب أعترف لها بكل ما كان يفعله قبلها مع العلم أنها كانت لاتعرف ذلك بالأضافة لتوبته عن كل هذا ؟؟

أيضاً أتسائل متعجباً ..

الحقيقة أرى اليوم ضغط عائلى وكنسى متمثل فى أباء الكنيسة أو الأعلام المسيحى كل هذا يمثل عبء وضغط نفسى ع الشاب وأصبحت كل الرحلات الكنسية ذات طابع دينى ومؤتمرات ..

أترك كل هذا و أتفاجئ بنفس الضغط بالمنتدى من خلال المواضيع والردود والرسائل ذات الطابع الدينى الخالص ..

بجد أنا هنا مش بدخل أى قسم دينى وبكتفى بالأقسام العامة فقط ..

كل ما أتيحت لى الفرصة بنقاش أى من الناس أجدهم يدمجون الدين بمختلف أنواعه مسيحى أو مسلم بالموضوع النتيجة أنسحب على الفور ..

بجد حاجة تزهق مش بستحمل ..

الحقيقة مش لازم أكون خادم بالكنيسة ولا شرط أن أقرا يومياً 3 أو 4 أصحاحات وليس أجبار الذهاب للكنيسة يومياً 

أو سماع العظات أو الترانيم فى كل أوقات الفراغ ..

رؤيتى للخدمة الكنسية ..

قد سبق لى أشتراكى بخدمة بالكنيسة للمرحلة الأبتدائية وتركتها بعد أسبوعين وقررت أن أستثمر حياتى بعيداً عن الخدمة وأعيش بهدوء تام وأستمتع بحياتى الشخصية كما أخطط لها  .. لما رأيته من تفكك وقيادات متسلطة وأفكار رجعية بين الخدام ومقالب للوصول لأمانة الخدمة كأنه سيصل لمنصب وزارى .. 

وسعى بعض الخدام الشباب للظهور أمام الخادمات وجعل الخدمة أشبه بالحرب الميدانية والطريقة السيئة للأختلاف وأبداء الأقتراحات ..

أرى أن الموضوع أبسط بكتير من كل هذا .. ولكن تقول لمين ؟؟

قررت بعد ما رأيته عدم الألتحاق بأى نشاط يُنسب لى أعتذر بأسلوب يليق وخلاص ..

وأنقطعت عن التعامل مع أفراد الكنيسة نهائياً وأكتفيت بالنادى فقط .. 

الجانب الأيجابى الوحيد هو أن الأطفال سعداء .. كيف لا أدرى ؟؟!!

الحقيقة بلاحظ ناس يتظاهروا بالدين أنا عمرى ما بتلكم بطابع دينى ولكنى من جوايا بحب ربنا وبسعى كل لما تيجى فرصة قدامى أنى أرضى ربنا حبيبى.. أة طبعاً ممكن بغلط كتير كمان ولكن بقوم بسرعة ..

أنا نفسى الناس تقلل شوية من الطابع الدينى بكلامها وبفكرها ..

أحسن حاجة فى المجتمع الأمريكى مش بيتكلم نهائياً بالدين ولكن بالمنطق والعلم بس ..

أخواتى ربنا مش هيحاسبنا أننا خدمنا ولا لاء ولا صلينا النهاردة ولا لاء ربنا مش ماسك ورقة وقلم وبيكتب لينا درجات واللى هيعدى الـ80% هينجح ..

الفكرة مش كده ربنا عايزنا نقضى ونستمتع بحياتنا سواء كان اليوم كله معاه أو ربعه أو عشر دقايق بس ..

طبعاً مش معنى كده أننا هنقضى باقى اليوم فى الشر لا طبعاً ..

أقصد أنه مش شرط فى أول اليوم القداس وبليل الأجتماع والصلاة وفى وسط النهار الترانيم ..

كده  أوووووووووووووووووووووو ﭭﭭﭭرررررر  أووووووووووى ..

أشكرك أختى يوستيكا لموضوعك الجميل ..

وطبعاً الأختلاف فى وجهات النظر لا يؤثر على علاقتنا كأخوة بالمنتدى ..*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*

تماااااااااااام

بصى يوستيكا فى شئ مهم جدا انا مؤمنة بيه
انت تفهمى عقل اللى ادامك عشان تقدرى تتعاملى معاه

عشان متحصلش اى مشاكل ااى سوء فهم من الطرف الاخر

لازم تكلمى اى شخص بالعقلية بتاعته مش بتاعتك بس

ولان معظم الولاد فى مجتمعنا العربى (مش كلهم )  مش بيحترموا البنت اللى تتكلم معاهم شات

يبقى احسن حاجة للبنت انها متعملش شات مع ولا د متعرفهاش خالص

ليه تدى الفرصة لشخص انه ميحترمكيش ليه

الشات يبقى للناس اللى تعرفيهم قبل كده معاكى فى الكنيسة معاكى فى الكلية

او تتكلمى من خلال منتدى دينى او اى منتدى تانى ممكن يكون منتدى افلام واغانى وكده

لان الكلام فى الحالة دى مش هيبقى شخصى 

هيبقى فى ضمن  اطار المنتدى وموضوعاته

دى وجهه نظرى يعنى​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*

*لا تعليق


موضوع مهم جدا ( ومميز )

الرب يباركك ويحافظ على بناتنا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*

*موضوع راااااااااائع وفى منتهى الاهميه
يقيم ويثبت
الف شكر ليكى يا قمرايه​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*

جمييييييييييييييييل  اختى
بس صدقينى فيه ناس كويسة 
بس اكيد الاعتدال فى كل شئ هو اسلم الطرق
شكرا للموضوع الرائع​


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*

*جميل الموضوع اووووووى يا يوستيكا 
بجد
ميرررررررسى لتعبك اوووووووووووووى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*

موضوع رااااااااائع جدا وهام
تسلم ايدك
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## semosemo (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*

*موضوع الحب من على النت بقة من اخطر الموضوعات التى يواجهها الشباب والشبات فالكلام المعسول اصبح هو لغة الحب اليوم ولذا يوصف بانه سريع المفعول سواء كان ع البنت او ع الولد واصبح هذا الموضوع يهدد من اخلاق المجتمع *


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*

اوعى تتوهمى منو انو كل ده هيتغير علشانك بعد الجواز او انو هيتغير بيكى او علشانك كل ده كلام وبس صدقينى محدش بيتغير بعد الجواز، الإنسان الكويس كويس طول عمرو والوحش مفيش غير امل ضئيل اوى انو يتغير وكمان انتى لو ارتبطتى بإنسان كويس هيساعدك انك تكونى احسن ولو ارتبطى بواحد اخلاقو مش اوى هينزلك لمستواه و صدقوني الوحدة طول العمر وانك تعيشى من غير ارتباط خالص ده أحسن مليون مرة من انك ترتبطى بشخص مش مناسب ليكى

عجبتنى اوى الحتة دى يا يوستيكا 
موضوع رائع ومميز 
وفعلا هام جدا 
ميرسى لك يا قمراية 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## فيفى وحيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين*

موضوع لذيذ  ربنا يعوضك  بس كمان  انا مع مينا ان مش دايما الولد بيكون غلطان  .........عامة النت زيه زى اى طريقة للتعارف زى البيت زى الجامعة زى الشارع.........واى حاجة من دول وارد يحصل فيها زى مابيحصل ع النت  المهم ان احنا لازم ومتعودين  نخاف من اى جديد وده طبيعى  المهم ناخد بالنا  بس مش معنى كده ان ماينفعش نتعرف ع النت  لا ده انا لى صديقة حصل معاها كدة وعايشة مبسوطة جدا بس المهم انهم كانوا واضعين يسوع اول اولوياتهم.....................


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2010)

* رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## Mason (17 فبراير 2010)

_ميرسى أوى موضوع راااااااائع _
_ومجهود أااااااروع_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------

